# Layer2/3 switches



## christophkessler (14. Februar 2002)

ich suche n gutes tutorial über layer2/3 switches.....

kann mir irgendjemand helfen??


----------



## x-Reality (26. Februar 2002)

Erstens gibt es gar keine Layer 2 Switches. Ein Switch ist eine Layer 3 Komponente. Layer 4 ist ein Switch Router. Layer 2 ist z.B. ein Hub.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## nightdancer (9. Januar 2004)

wenn ich korregieren darf:

(vereinfacht und nur grundlegendes..)

Layer 1: Hub (Verstärkt nur das Signal, gibt es auf allen Ports aus)
Layer 2: Switch (Gibt Frames nur an dem Port aus, an dem die Ziel-MAC-Adresse seht)
Layer 3: Router: Entscheidet an Hand von IP-Adresse, wohin das Packet soll


----------



## FrankO (16. Januar 2004)

hi,
Layer 2 Switches arbeiten auf hardware Ebene, dies sind die nicht managbaren. Aber es gibt auch managbare auf Layer 2 Ebene. Beim Layer 2 geht es vor allem um die Portzuordnung <-> Macadresse. Alles was Schicht 3 betrifft reichen sie aber ohne weiteres durch, d.h. sie arbeiten transparent.
Layer 3 Switches arbeiten zusätzlich mit IP-Adressen, dort können z.B. mehrere VLANs (virtuelle LANs)  einem Port zugeordnet werden. Leider hat hier jeder Hersteller ein eigenes Konzept. Die Zuordnung erfolgt in der Regel durch Tagging (die VLANs bekommen eine ID) diese ID wird mit den Ports verknüpft, oder per Trunk-Verbindung (Bündel von mehreren VLANs über eine Leitung) an einen anderen Switch gesendet. Außerdem wird er beim Layer 3 möglich, Seiten anhand ihrer IP-Adresse zu sperren.  Dienste gezielt sperren kann man erst ab Layer 4 Switches. 
Layer 3 Switches können mit entsprechender Software auch routen, dann erst können die VLANs die man definiert hat und verschiedenen Ports zugeordnet sind, sich auch untereinander verständigen.
Empfehlen kann ich die white papers von cisco oder die Produktbeschreibungen von 3com, ist aber viel Stoff und englisch, einen kurzen Überblick  in deutsch hab ich bein Tecchannel gefunden:
http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/1092/index.html
vielleicht hilft das ja schon


----------

